# (NSFW) MxM Seeking Dom



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello everyone, thank you for stopping in!

So to get to brass tacks I'm looking for a dark fantasy RP. I can play either human or furry, your call. 

I don't have discord but I can text, e-mail or ye ole GaiaOnline.

The RP in question... Well, I'd rather prefer playing a mischievous, untrustworthy little b*stard cause they're simply a treat to play. 

The other character could be my smugglers boss or partner. We could smuggling weapons, performing crimes or I could be your bad mouthed underling.

Anyone up for it feel free to message me!


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 8, 2018)

Bumping it UP!


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 8, 2018)

Bumping it UUUUP!


----------



## DemonSukaii (Oct 9, 2018)

heya i'd be interested! my discord is Caliber #3545 ;w;


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 9, 2018)

Bump Bump Bump it UUUUPPPPP!


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 16, 2018)

Buuuuuumping to victory!


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 21, 2018)

Boop boop bump!


----------

